# Exclusive Car Care - Porsche 996 GT3 RS - Gtechniq C1



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Here we have a 2004 Porsche 996 GT3RS that was booked in for a Correction Detail and to be protected with Gtechniq C1. 
After 8 years of track use owner thought it was time to give it a good detox and get it looking its best again.

Owner requested to have the wheels removed so the arches could be thoroughly cleaned and all tar/rubber deposits removed. This was done using various brushes and Bilt Hamber Surfex HD (great water based degreaser) and Autosmart Tardis.

Calipers required CarPro Iron X to remove the stubborn baked on brake dust deposits.




































The paintwork was corrected with a mixture of wool pads and Menz 3.02 and Megs Microfiber Cutting Discs with Megs D300.

Spoiler was removed to allow me to fully correct the paintwork under the spoiler 














































































































































































































































































Once the correction stages were complete the paint was refined with 2 more stages of machine polishing




































Gtechniq C1+ was applied/removed and the following day it was topped with Gtechniq C1.5


















Few beading shots


















And the end result....







































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely detail and great finish


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

Great work there Jay.
The difference in the carbon on the spoiler is amazing.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Ooft, the beading!

Good job, lovely car.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Amazing work as per usual.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome work again Jay


----------



## Spudey (Jun 13, 2011)

Love it, great job. 

I'm sure this would be an excellent choice as my next daily driver, hmmm...


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow - amazing work, and not to forget the camera work


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work on a great car :thumb:


----------



## Thomas L (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice! Are they Turbo or n/a?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

They are n/a..........
Porsche claim the same 381 hp as the standard GT3, but Porsche's control dyno showed a jump to nearly 400 hp.
140 RHD vehicles were built, with only 113 officially imported to the UK.

Lovely detail and good write up.


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

I love these cars, rare beasts but an animal to drive. Top pics on the beading...! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice job and a great finish.!!


----------



## harVTEC (Oct 25, 2011)

WOW! Looks lovely, blue wheels are certainly different. Good work 

harVTEC


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work and photography!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks amazing, love the 50/50 on the carbon


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

I know what you're gonna say, but I'm not a huge fan of Porsche's in general, but that one especially nice; great work with the polisher and the camera too!

One of those beading shots makes me wanna break out the credit card and hit the Gtechniq site!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great job looks fantastic rear spoiler came up great


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Jay
Looks great, particularly the beading shots.
Out of interest, why do you add G1.5 over the G1? 
I've had my new 911 prepped with G1 and was told that was all you need.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Looking forward to having a finish like this on my car. Glad to get you booked for mine Jay.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Work :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Love it - awesome job. What a finish!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

As always, beautiful work Jay :thumb: 

A Porsche without sticky paint, there is hope after all.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Fantastic job and good photography! 

Chris


----------



## stephenbelcher (Jun 2, 2012)

Great Work.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Cracking work!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

As always a fantastic result Jay, great beading shots too :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work on a great car. Love the beading shots.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice indeed


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Mad Ad said:


> Lovely detail and great finish


Thanks Mad Ad



pogo6636 said:


> Great work there Jay.
> The difference in the carbon on the spoiler is amazing.


Thank you:thumb:



leemckenna said:


> nice work


Thanks:thumb:



chapppers11 said:


> Ooft, the beading!
> 
> Good job, lovely car.


Thank you



DMH-01 said:


> Good job there mate :thumb:


Cheers DMH



Zetec-al said:


> Amazing work as per usual.


Thanks Zetexc



stangalang said:


> Awesome work again Jay


Thnaks stangalang



Spudey said:


> Love it, great job.
> 
> I'm sure this would be an excellent choice as my next daily driver, hmmm...


Wouldnt be my choice of a daily driver but wouldnt mind having it as a track toy:thumb:



addzSE said:


> Wow - amazing work, and not to forget the camera work


Thanks addz:thumb:



AaronGTi said:


> Stunning work on a great car :thumb:


Cheers Aaron



Thomas L said:


> Nice! Are they Turbo or n/a?


No



tonyy said:


> Looks amazing:thumb:


thanks Tonyy



philmuskin said:


> They are n/a..........
> Porsche claim the same 381 hp as the standard GT3, but Porsche's control dyno showed a jump to nearly 400 hp.
> 140 RHD vehicles were built, with only 113 officially imported to the UK.
> 
> Lovely detail and good write up.


Thank you Phil



Adamk69 said:


> I love these cars, rare beasts but an animal to drive. Top pics on the beading...! :thumb:


Glad you like the beading pics Adam:thumb:



grah said:


> Nice job and a great finish.!!


Thanks grah



harVTEC said:


> WOW! Looks lovely, blue wheels are certainly different. Good work
> 
> harVTEC


Thanks harTEC



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Awesome work and photography!


Thanks Russ:thumb:



dooka said:


> :thumb:


:thumb::thumb::thumb:



cotter said:


> Looks amazing, love the 50/50 on the carbon


Thanks Cotter



Phat Pat said:


> I know what you're gonna say, but I'm not a huge fan of Porsche's in general, but that one especially nice; great work with the polisher and the camera too!
> 
> One of those beading shots makes me wanna break out the credit card and hit the Gtechniq site!!


Thanks



Derekh929 said:


> Great job looks fantastic rear spoiler came up great


Thanks



plw said:


> Hi Jay
> Looks great, particularly the beading shots.
> Out of interest, why do you add G1.5 over the G1?
> I've had my new 911 prepped with G1 and was told that was all you need.


you mean c1??



_daveR said:


> Looking forward to having a finish like this on my car. Glad to get you booked for mine Jay.


Looking forward too it Dave:thumb:



Racer said:


> Superb Work :thumb:


Thanks Rui



Ns1980 said:


> Love it - awesome job. What a finish!


Thanks



Mr Face said:


> As always, beautiful work Jay :thumb:
> 
> A Porsche without sticky paint, there is hope after all.


Thanks Mike



ckeir.02mh said:


> Fantastic job and good photography!
> 
> Chris


Cheers Chris:thumb:



stephenbelcher said:


> Great Work.


Thanks Stephen



ercapoccia said:


> Cracking work!


Thanks ercapoccia



paranoid73 said:


> Very nice :thumb:


Thanks paranoid



alxg said:


> As always a fantastic result Jay, great beading shots too :thumb:


Thanks alxg



Huw said:


> Nice work on a great car. Love the beading shots.


Cheers Huw



gb270 said:


> very nice indeed


Thanks


----------

